# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer >  Món lời bạc tỷ của giới đầu tư

## nganmai68

Coco Música Resort – tòa Party Condotel  http://cocobay-condotel.com/du-an/coco-musica-resort/ mang phong cách Ibiza đầu tiên tại Đông Nam Á, một dự án thành phần vừa được Empire Group ra mắt đã nhanh chóng “oanh tạc” thị trường vì tính chất mới mẽ, đột phá. Empire Group cho biết, Coco Música Resort sẽ là món lợi bạc tỷ đáng để giới đầu tư xuống tiền.
Thiên đường tiệc tùng siêu chất, “Ibiza” đầu tiên của Đông Nam Á
Nếu ai đã một lần đến Ibiza (Tây Ban Nha) – nơi được mệnh danh là hòn đảo tiệc tùng lớn nhất thế giới, đều sẽ không thể quên không khí lễ hội, tiệc tùng khi rời khỏi hòn đảo này dù là 1 giây. Với vô số câu lạc bộ khiêu vũ, ca hát, bar, quán rượu, club, sàn nhảy... du khách đến Ibiza sẽ được trải nghiệm những cuộc vui thâu đêm suốt sáng trong tiếng nhạc EDM kéo dài liên tục. Đây cũng là nơi lui đến của các ngôi sao giải trí hàng đầu thế giới cùng các “cậu ấm cô chiêu” thuộc giới tỷ phú, tài phiệt.  
Coco Música Resort: Món lợi bạc tỷ cho nhà đầu tư   http://cocobay-condotel.com/du-an/coco-musica-resort/
Coco Música Resort sẽ là một “Ibiza” của Đông Nam Á
Và giờ đây, ngay tại thành phố Đà Nẵng sẽ chính thức xuất hiện một “Ibiza” của Đông Nam Á với sự hiện diện của Coco Música Resort – một dự án thành phần của Cocobay. Coco Música Resort sẽ là Party Condotel mang phong cách Ibiza đầu tiên trên Đông Nam Á. Mọi sự đầu tư cho Coco Música Resort từ việc chọn lựa vị trí, thiết kế đến tiện ích đều tràn ngập không khí tiệc tùng. Nơi đây sẽ hội tụ hàng loạt quán bar, sàn nhảy, câu lạc bộ, quán rượu…, cùng các lễ hội quy mô, các đại tiệc âm nhạc đẳng cấp quốc tế có sự tham gia của những ca sĩ, DJ, vũ công… hàng đầu thế giới. 
Đến Coco Música Resort, không khí lễ hội sẽ chiếm hữu lấy du khách bất kể ngày đêm. Bạn có thể hòa mình dưới sân khấu lớn cùng hàng ngàn người, được quẩy tưng bừng trong bar lớn nhất Việt Nam. Tất cả du khách cùng vui chơi hết mình trong tiếng bass đập rung trời hoà cùng những màn biểu diễn ánh sáng ấn tượng. 
Thậm chí, một số căn hộ đặc biệt ở Coco Música Resort còn được thiết kế phá cách, phóng khoáng với quầy bar mini và hệ thống âm thanh đỉnh cao, ánh sáng rực rỡ. Sau những màn tiệc tùng siêu chất ở sân khấu chung, các căn hộ này sẽ là không gian riêng tư để bạn được thể hiện cá tính riêng cùng bạn bè. 
Coco Música Resort chính là mảnh ghép hoàn hảo để Cocobay phô diễn sức hấp dẫn của mình với hàng triệu du khách trên thế giới.  http://cocobay-condotel.com/du-an/coco-musica-resort/ 
Savills dẫn số liệu của Mastercard công bố năm 2017 cho thấy, những nước có nhiều tổ hợp vui chơi giải trí, các câu lạc bộ, quán bar… sẽ khiến du khách chi tiêu nhiều hơn. Cụ thể ở Singapore, con số khách du lịch tiêu dùng cho các dịch vụ giải trí này vào khoảng 15,4 tỷ USD; Thái Lan 12,7 tỷ USD, trong khi đó, ở Việt Nam chỉ dùng lại ở mức 3,5 tỷ USD. Một số liệu khác cho thấy, khi du lịch đến các nước này, du khách sẽ chuẩn bị chi phí cho hoạt động vui chơi giải trí chiếm đến 60 – 70% tổng chi phí cho một chuyến du lịch. 

Điều quan trọng hơn, các hoạt động giải trí nếu muốn hút được khách phải được đầu tư đúng chuẩn: quy mô lớn, phong phú loại hình, sôi động và náo nhiệt.  
Trên thế giới, Tây Ban Nha là quốc gia đứng 3 về thu hút du lịch và nguồn thu ngoại tệ về du lịch. Số liệu từ Viện thống kê quốc gia cho thấy Tây Ban Nha đã đón 75 triệu lượt du khách quốc tế năm 2016.  Trong nửa đầu năm 2017, du lịch đã mang về khoảng 37.22 tỷ euro ngoại tệ cho đất nước này. Một điểm không thể thiếu ở quốc gia này chính là những tổ hợp giải trí, những thiên đường tiệc tùng, các đại lễ hội được tổ chức ngày đêm, Ibiza là một ví dụ. Đây là hòn đảo tiệc tùng nổi tiếng của Tây Ban Nha, thu hút hàng chục triệu lượt khách quốc tế đến mỗi năm. 
Và tại Việt Nam, Coco Música Resort sẽ chính thức lấn sân khai thác “mỏ vàng”  có tên gọi “Party”. Một khi được đầu tư đẳng cấp không kém cạnh Ibiza (Tây Ban Nha), doanh thu hàng nghìn tỷ đổ về mỗi năm ở Coco Música Resort cũng không có gì ngạc nhiên. Và những chủ sở hữu nắm trong tay condotel Coco Música Resort sẽ nhận lợi nhuận bạc tỷ mỗi năm.
THÊM THÔNG TIN ĐẦU TƯ DƯ ÁN : 0905605508

----------

